# RCA to 1/4 cables for hookup



## jr1414 (Nov 28, 2007)

Short of buying the parts and soldering up the cables myself, is anyone familiar with a supplier for quality pre-made cables to connect the BFD to the receiver and sub? Thanks.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

An option would be to use RCA cables with RCA to 1/4 adaptors on one end. They come in stereo and mono.
http://www.audiogear.com/cgi-bin/shopper.cgi?key=Adpt-RCFQMM&preadd=action


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Here are some options at various price points. You can also find RCA to 1/ 4” cables in the pro audio or studio section of your local guitar shop.


http://img3.musiciansfriend.com/dbase/pics/products/33/339009.jpg
http://www.music123.com/Product/Product.aspx?SKU=128202
http://www.zzounds.com/cat--1-4-Inch-to-RCA-Cables--2363
http://www.ramelectronics.net/html/RCA-to-1-4.html
http://www.audio-discounters.com/pprc-j05.html
http://www.guitarcenter.com/shop/pr..._rca_14_cable?full_sku=339009.149&src=4WFRWXX
http://www.musiciansfriend.com/product/AV-Link-Dual-RCA-14-Cable?sku=339009&src=3WFRWXX

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## jr1414 (Nov 28, 2007)

Thanks guys. I have the BFD enroute now, was hoping to setup with direct cables rather than having to add two adapters inline. I figure the less connections, the better. Thanks again.


----------



## toecheese (May 3, 2006)

I found an RCA->1/4 cable right off the shelf at Radio Shack. From my BFD->amp, I used balanced (XLS?) connectors.


----------



## jr1414 (Nov 28, 2007)

I wish I had a balanced output off my receiver, I'd prefer to go that connection route. I actually just placed an order with one of the vendors that Wayne mentioned, they were resonably priced and use a high quality Belden cable. I'll let you all know what I think of them when they arrive.


----------



## jr1414 (Nov 28, 2007)

Ok, I ordered from ram electronics, and they arrived in literally one day!!! Great prices, high quality cable, lightining quick shipping and fantastic customer service. I highly recommend them to anyone. 

Thanks again for the recommendations Wayne!


----------



## andersonbc (Jul 2, 2007)

Wayne, this post is exactly what I was looking for, thank you.


----------

